# Downieville California Bottle Show September 12th



## onekick1 (Aug 24, 2009)

The 2009 Downieville Bottle Show's "Gold Rush Gala" is happening Saturday September 12th. In addition to all the great items for sale, there will be several important displays related to California's Gold Rush. 
 The show opens at 8:00 am for early lookers and is free from 10:00 am to 3:00 pm. The show is held in the Downieville School Gym, a large, modern and well lighted facility with plenty of room for dealers and buyers. The gym is located in the heart of Downieville. Just park and walk all over this quaint little gold rush town.
 Several of the collectors attending this years show will be displaying their collections of gold rush era artifacts. This years displays include:

 The Max Bell Collection of gold rush lead labeled food bottles, 1850's belt buckles and early American Face pipes.
 The Rick Pisano Collection of rare Western medicines.
 Rare Western bitters from the Warren Friedrich Collection including examples of Cassin's and Lacour's bitters.
 The County of Sierra Collection of replica gold nuggets recovered from the famous Ruby Mine.
 The release of the new book "Gold Rush Camps and Bottles of Sierra County"

 Don't miss out! We look forward to seeing you in Downieville!
 For Show information contact Rick at rcs@digitalpath.net


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Aug 24, 2009)

Seems like a really neat show.  I hope to make it up there for that one.  Such a nice drive from down here in the valley too, as long as there's no more fires up that way.


----------



## ktbi (Aug 26, 2009)

I plan on being there.  Rick - are you going to have a table there?  I'll make sure to look you up....Ron


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't think I'm gonna make that show this year, September is busy for me.  I'm interested in that book though.  Is it advertised anywhere online?  Where can I buy one?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 26, 2009)

Unfortunately, we have a long planned family camping trip that weekend. I'm out, but seriously want a copy of the book. Sierra Co and me go back a loooong way.


----------



## ktbi (Aug 26, 2009)

Mike/Tim...I will be there and will pick up a copy of the book for you if you want and if it is available....Ron


----------



## onekick1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Fellow Collectors,
 I have a table at the Downieville Show and will have the new book (Gold Rush Camps and Bottles of Sierra County ) for sale. Looking forward to seeing all of you at the show.     Caldigr2, I have a copy saved for you. 
 Thanks.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Sep 4, 2009)

Excellent, Rick. Sorry that I can't make your shindig this year. Max and I will be up your way for a "detectorama" in the fall.


----------

